# Clever way to mount sub down in the trunk?



## mathemabeat (Aug 30, 2008)

Looking for something other than just bolting it down with an L bracket.


Anyone come up with something a little more cleaner/easier to remove?


Basically I want it to be secure but also be able to be quickly removed without needing tools. I was thinking maybe a strap system, but dunno about that.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Nylon straps work well. Just put loops on the enclosure and run a nylon strap through them. The strap can bolt to the trunk floor. They make several forms of latches, the best would probably provide tension as you close it.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Lots and lots of velcro.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I had taken a picture of my 2007 Accord's sub mount before I was hit head on by a drunk idiot. Anyhow, it involved a piece of angle iron bolted to the floor of the trunk with a two 1/2" bolts. The angle iron had a hole drilled through the middle of it. On the Memphis enclosure I had a solid piece of iron bolted to it with a 1/4" stud (i.e. welded bolt to the iron after the head was chopped off). The 1/4" stud went through the hole in the angle iron and I used a wing nut to secure the enclosure to the angle iron.

Oddly, one would have thought that the 1/4" bolt should have broken in the head-on collision sending the 10" ported enclosure into something in the trunk, but that did not happen. The force of the head on impact caused the two 1/2" bolts to tear through the floor of the trunk sending the enclosure straight into the amp that was mounted on the floor of the trunk behind the rear seat. The angle iron was still connected to the subwoofer box along with parts of the trunk floor connected to the 1/2" bolts. 

The enclosure and amp were ruined in that accident and I didn't even bother to take it out of the car.


----------



## bcramer (Mar 17, 2008)

ccrobbins said:


> Lots and lots of velcro.


Works, but to have enough to where the box is REALLY not going anywhere while driving/crashing makes it a PIA to get out easily. 

If you're driving any sort of SUV/Hatchback/Wagon. You should not use velcro as it can come loose in a wreck and render you paralyzed for the rest of your life. I've had two friends had this happen to them


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

bcramer said:


> Works, but to have enough to where the box is REALLY not going anywhere while driving/crashing makes it a PIA to get out easily.
> 
> If you're driving any sort of SUV/Hatchback/Wagon. You should not use velcro as it can come loose in a wreck and render you paralyzed for the rest of your life. I've had two friends had this happen to them


 Damn!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bcramer said:


> Works, but to have enough to where the box is REALLY not going anywhere while driving/crashing makes it a PIA to get out easily.
> 
> If you're driving any sort of SUV/Hatchback/Wagon. You should not use velcro as it can come loose in a wreck and render you paralyzed for the rest of your life. I've had two friends had this happen to them


x2, and if I had a 50 pound sub I would even go as far as stringing a steel cable through half of the basket ribs and _properly_ bolting it to the frame (not a body panel, a structural piece that is beefy). Look at how well your spare tire is held down, I don't think a wood pulp baffle will do much to stop that sub from flying off in a decent crash. Plus the steel cable will keep the box from flying off as well.


----------



## bcramer (Mar 17, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> Damn!


Yeah, you're telling me. 

One of them had a late 90's Explorer and didn't secure the box in the back. He ended up rolling his car several times, had his seat belt on but the 10" sub and box hit him. He is now paralyzed from the waist down.

The other friend was on an on ramp to one of our freeways during rush hour in his old civic coupe. He had a box on the rear parcel shelf (very dumb) was rear ended by a big pickup and the box hit him the back of the head. He's paralyzed from the chest down now. The wost about it is that he was very promising up and coming christian musician. He was working on his second album at the time...

Moral of the story is, secure your stuff!


----------

